# G5 sights



## 92BASSTRACKER (Apr 17, 2009)

Any one ever use any of the adjustable sights offered by g5? I'm thinking about getting the new 3 pin plus 1 floating pin sight. Ihavent found many reviews for these sights and I don't want to drop $$169.99 on a P.O.S.


----------



## CoalMineMtn (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi 92BASSTRACKER,

I put the Optix XR (3 fixed pins + 1 floater pin model) on my XLR8 late last year and in the beginning became a little frustrated trying to get the fixed pins setup :dontknow: without using the instructions. After following the to-scale pictured pin spacing examples that were provided, specifically configured for your speed bow, I was pretty much dead on with the fixed pins at that point.

PRO:The sight is well constructed and the screened camo is very high quality.

CON:I guess one aspect about the sight that I didn't like is that it does REQUIRE the light to sufficiently illuminate the pins. Other sights I've owned (Extreme) the fiber optics going to the pins are exposed in a tube to natural light which would illuminate the pins sufficiently, then it had a LED light for dawn or dusk shots, if needed. But with the G5, you either leave the light on all the time, which could eat up batteries (didn't try), or just before a shot you must turn the light to the proper 1-10 light setting, which was the way I hunted with it.

Unfortunately I can't provide you with any feedback on the adjustable pin, I didn't have any time to work with it before hunting season was over and will hopefully get to experiment with it before the upcoming season. I'll keep you posted if you don't purchase one before then!

Although, I am an existing No-Peep user and the new IQ BowSight from Field Logic is on my radar. I may be replacing the G5, therefore you may find the sight in the AT Classifieds for a good price real soon.

Hope this helps!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a few Optix ME's which are the 3 fixed pin plus floater very similar to the XR but the ME didn't have the large range dial for the floater. I also have an SE and an LE. Overall I like the G5 sights but they do have a few negatives. First if you plan to use the floater for a set range of distances you have to sight that pin in first then work backwards to set the fixed pins. Not a big deal but if you set the fixed pins first it is frustrating to find out the floater runs out of adjustment before getting where you want. I normaly set the floater at the top of its range and sight it in at 50 yards by moving the sight housing. I then set the fixed pins at 20, 30, and 40. This allows me to use the floater from 50-80. The other negatives are vibration/noise in the pin tray and light on some of them. The pin design uses a little brass cam that is pushed by a screw and then a lock down screw. Many times if the tension isn't right on the screw against the cam it will rattle on the shot so you have to play around to dial the noise out of them sometimes. The last negative is the fibers aren't all that bright. I've replaced most of mine with good fibers and solved that problem. I like the sights but it takes a little work to get them right in my opinion. You would think for the price they get you wouldn't have to mess with them but I have found that isn't the case.


----------



## FadedJeans (Jun 21, 2010)

*G5 sight*

I bought this sight last year and love it. I too think the fiber optics are a bit dim, but worked fine for me, and I only used the light once. As for ajustibility, it is fantastic. Use the instructions and you will have it sighted in the first day. I use mine out to 80 yards. Works perfect. I love having the range and yet only 4 pins. If I have a long shot, I have plenty of time to range, adjust, ect. For short shots, love having the fixed pins. I took a nice 3 point mule deer last year that stood up 20 yards from me. If I would have had to make any adjustments, it would have bounced away.

I find the sight to be very quite, and easy to adjust, with one exception. I have to really loosen the main vertical and horizontal adjustment screws or the sight won't move. Other than that, love it.

Bowtech Allegence, 70 lbs.


----------

